# risperidone



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

So I saw a psychiatrist for the first time today, and he actually knew about derealization lol. He suggested using this as saying it would calm me down, and most likely my symptoms would subside. I'm in no way psychotic so I'm not really for using it, but is anyone on it? I want to know input before I start taking this. thank u


----------



## dantaeos (Oct 31, 2009)

I took risperidone because the doctor believed i had psychosis, but it was simply depersonalization. It does lessen the anxiety but honestly i wouldnt take it if i were you. It left me with some bad side effects coming off it. I would say just focus on doing CBT.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

d61591 said:


> So I saw a psychiatrist for the first time today, and he actually knew about derealization lol. He suggested using this as saying it would calm me down, and most likely my symptoms would subside. I'm in no way psychotic so I'm not really for using it, but is anyone on it? I want to know input before I start taking this. thank u


I agree with what your psychiatrist said in that it will definitely help calm you down during times when you panic. I honestly think that at a low dose (anywhere between 0.5 mg- 1 mg), it would be beneficial and at the same time not too sedating or cause you too many side effects. What dose were you given? The first week or so, it may make you sleepy, but that is normal. I was on Risperidone for a good while, and managed to not have any side effects. Keep us posted and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm on it right now(5mg 3 times a day) and enjoy it, I havnt had a panic in months.


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

I really don't ever have panic attacks, i've only had one and that was way long before I got dr...and my anxiety is to a minimum, except in some situations, but rarely does it spike up. So should I take it, I don't see the point in taking a aap if im not psychotic it kinda freaks me out the whole idea.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> I'm on it right now(5mg 3 times a day) and enjoy it, I havnt had a panic in months.


15mgs of risperidone ? are you serious ?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

danxiety said:


> 15mgs of risperidone ? are you serious ?


oh, sorry, I meant .5mg


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> oh, sorry, I meant .5mg


haha, it was obvious. with 15mg, i think, you wouldn't remember having DP at all.

cheerio


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

d61591 said:


> I really don't ever have panic attacks, i've only had one and that was way long before I got dr...and my anxiety is to a minimum, except in some situations, but rarely does it spike up. So should I take it, I don't see the point in taking a aap if im not psychotic it kinda freaks me out the whole idea.


A lot of people are being prescribed AAP's these days when they are not psychotic. The use of these medications is not limited to only the diagnosis of psychosis. Some doctor's prescribe these AAP's in conjunction with Antidepressants to further augment the therapeutic effects of the antidepressants. I remember another member on here who used to post in the past (Renzime) who was also prescribed Risperidone thru a clinic he saw in the U.K. I'm not trying to advertise the medication here, but I think you might benefit from a low dose as have several others on the forum.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Tried it. Had big time memory issues. I'm now on seroquel, a related antipsychotic. It has helped me heaps!


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I might start this medication, on a low dose. I heard it can clear the mind up and not be in such a fog and deep state of craziness hahaha


----------



## Juanmartin (Feb 28, 2014)

I dont think we are psychotics to take that. I took it long time ago and I was worst


----------



## trapt23 (Mar 9, 2014)

I was a zombie on that crap. I also had flashing lights everytime I closed my eyes, (which once in a blue moon, I'd get them, but happened everyday after I took Risperdal.) Also heard about weight gain, so got off of it after a week.


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

anti-psychotics can have a lot of very bad side effects and i don't think they are generally that helpful for people with DP. I would exhaust all the anti-seizures, Antidepressants and pretty much anything and everything before trying that, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## supersour (Oct 30, 2013)

My psychiatrist prescribed me risperidone few days ago (Im already on seroquel 75 mg for sleep). I dont know if I could say I was exited at first but I was so hopefull that the med would take my dp away.. Then I read the info leaflet and well, Im not starting it. This is really hard when I have read so much about the harmful side effects of neuroleptics, and they are not very mild. Also I was worrying that once I start it, am I ever able to stop taking it, and even tho (IF) I dont have schizo, would I go into psychosis when I stop taking it, plus if I want to have children someday, it wouldnt be a good idea when on risperidone.

I had my therapy today and my psychologist was almost angry when I said that Im not going to take it. She just kept saying that its your choise with a patronising voice  It only made me even more sure that these psychologists and psychiatrists dont know sh*t about the side effects of these meds, and/or get money or other benefits for prescribing them. In my country it is said that 140 000 people use neuroleptics (I dont buy that crap, I think there are much more users..) and only a third has a psychotic illness.

Also, in wikipedia it says that it might not be very safe to stop taking antipsychotics, cos they have usually made some changes in your brain that cant be undone, and also that it causes brain damage to stop and then start again if needed.

I dont want to worry anyone, but think about what you put into your bodies.. Im even concerned about the small dose of seroquel I take, I would like to stop taking it, but unfortunately I cant sleep without it.


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

I took Risperidone for about 10 months, 3 mg daily for most of it, and had no reduction in DP symptoms. I took it for unrelated reasons.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

so to conclude, no help from this drug...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

And lowered voice..


----------

